# Guy Eats His Ex-Girlfriend



## Tank




----------



## uscitizen

You follow some really sick news.


----------



## strollingbones

a friend of mine use to say"

show me a man who dont eat his woman...and i will show you a woman i can steal


----------



## strollingbones

says they cant prove he ate her


----------



## xsited1

At least he didn't let her body go to waste.


----------



## uscitizen

I avoid eating EX girlfriends, I just eat current ones.


----------



## Tank

He likes the white meat


----------



## strollingbones

i dont know if i could even taste a person......but then again i am a foodie...a little salt....a bit of pepper and fava beans of course.....


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Tank said:


> YouTube - &#x202a;Black Man Kills & Cooks White Girlfriend&#x202c;&rlm;



I wonder if she tasted like chicken?


----------



## Sunshine

Rat in the Hat said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Black Man Kills & Cooks White Girlfriend&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if she tasted like chicken?
Click to expand...


Squirrels are rodents after all, and they are mighty tasty fried up here in KY.


----------



## zzzz

I wonder why it is always called ate out when a women gets oral sex on her when in fact it is licked, or nibbled on? Personally I have no desire to taste the forbidden fruit of human flesh but I guess it is an acquired taste. uck!


----------



## AVG-JOE

zzzz said:


> I wonder why it is always called ate out when a women gets oral sex on her when in fact it is licked, or nibbled on? Personally I have no desire to taste the forbidden fruit of human flesh but I guess it is an acquired taste. uck!



The trick is to eat it when it's still rare enough to wiggle and moan.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Does anyone else find it creepy that this is in "Food and Wine"?


----------



## Zona

AVG-JOE said:


> zzzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why it is always called ate out when a women gets oral sex on her when in fact it is licked, or nibbled on? Personally I have no desire to taste the forbidden fruit of human flesh but I guess it is an acquired taste. uck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trick is to eat it when it's still rare enough to wiggle and moan.
Click to expand...


Eh, as long as you have a hair dryer, you are good for ten minutes after it stops moving.


----------



## percysunshine

AVG-JOE said:


> Does anyone else find it creepy that this is in "Food and Wine"?



Yes. But I am at a loss for what other section it should be in.

Maybe Healthcare...


----------



## uscitizen

AVG-JOE said:


> Does anyone else find it creepy that this is in "Food and Wine"?



More like fruit and whine.


----------



## Iridescence

ugh...

I once read a true story about a man that killed his pregnant girlfriend, ate his baby and left her bleeding dead in his passenger's seat while he drove around causing havoc.

Some people sure seem to have no clue about how to have a healthy break up. 

Eh, yet, other than insanity... humans eating human flesh may prove the interesting topic.


----------



## Sunshine

Where I live, one could get eaten off most any day.  Lottsa bobcats around here!  They sound horrible too!


----------



## eots

Tank said:


> YouTube - &#x202a;Black Man Kills & Cooks White Girlfriend&#x202c;&rlm;



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeDLzTObXFY]YouTube - &#x202a;King Missile - Eating People&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## AVG-JOE

percysunshine said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else find it creepy that this is in "Food and Wine"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. But I am at a loss for what other section it should be in.
> 
> Maybe Healthcare...
Click to expand...


Considering the video title, it surprises me that it didn't land in Race Relations.  

Law & Justice might be more appropriate, IMHO.


----------



## AVG-JOE

1melissa3 said:


> ugh...
> 
> I once read a true story about a man that killed his pregnant girlfriend, ate his baby and left her bleeding dead in his passenger's seat while he drove around causing havoc.
> 
> Some people sure seem to have no clue about how to have a healthy break up.
> 
> Eh, yet, other than insanity... humans eating human flesh may prove the interesting topic.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXayLlSCF3o]YouTube - &#x202a;Eating Roaul (US 1982 excerpt)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

The 80's _were_ kind of fun.


----------



## Sallow

eots said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Black Man Kills & Cooks White Girlfriend&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeDLzTObXFY]YouTube - &#x202a;King Missile - Eating People&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
Click to expand...


Memories..

I was in a film class with John Hall..and we did a film together.

He my girlfriend at the time to do a nude scene.

He was very close to getting a fat lip over that one.


----------



## eots

Sallow said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Black Man Kills & Cooks White Girlfriend&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeDLzTObXFY]YouTube - &#x202a;King Missile - Eating People&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Memories..
> 
> I was in a film class with John Hall..and we did a film together.
> 
> He my girlfriend at the time to do a nude scene.
> 
> He was very close to getting a fat lip over that one.
Click to expand...


cool.. the guy is talented and original


----------



## Sallow

eots said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;King Missile - Eating People&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memories..
> 
> I was in a film class with John Hall..and we did a film together.
> 
> He my girlfriend at the time to do a nude scene.
> 
> He was very close to getting a fat lip over that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> cool.. the guy is talented and original
Click to expand...


Well no.

He's a sponge.

But it's okay if you want to believe that.


----------



## Iridescence

AVG-JOE the 80s weren't so fun... they represent a bit of an embarrassment. Eh, but then again, not everyone shares that.


----------



## eots

Sallow said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Memories..
> 
> I was in a film class with John Hall..and we did a film together.
> 
> He my girlfriend at the time to do a nude scene.
> 
> He was very close to getting a fat lip over that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cool.. the guy is talented and original
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well no.
> 
> He's a sponge.
> 
> But it's okay if you want to believe that.
Click to expand...


are you saying he sponged others material or he was a sponge of his friends ?
because if the words he speaks are his he is a gifted talent regardless of his personality


----------



## Jos

I ate all my former girlfriends. some enjoyed it more than others


----------



## Dabs

uscitizen said:


> You follow some really sick news.



Yes apparently he does.
Just what we need to read about, more Jeffrey Dahmer's in the world


----------



## Big Black Dog

This is supposed to be news?  I did that way back as early as 1969.


----------



## Dabs

strollingbones said:


> i dont know if i could even taste a person......but then again i am a foodie...a little salt....a bit of pepper and fava beans of course.....



Oh Heaven's...no way could I eat another human being. I would die of starvation first.....I have no doubt of that!


----------



## Dabs

AVG-JOE said:


> Does anyone else find it creepy that this is in "Food and Wine"?



I didn't even notice what section it was in, I was just strolling down thru the topics list and saw a thread title that was new.
It should have been in the General (meaningless) Discussion, in my opinion.
For fuck's sake...why on earth was it put in food and wine????


----------

